# Dubai Expat Registration



## spawnyseany (Jan 25, 2009)

How much should it cost to register yourself as an expat in dubai?

Thanks


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

spawnyseany said:


> How much should it cost to register yourself as an expat in dubai?
> 
> Thanks


With the Dubai expat registry authority or the other one?


----------



## spawnyseany (Jan 25, 2009)

wazza2222 said:


> With the Dubai expat registry authority or the other one?


Well I have just been told to visit expat tax . Co.uk and speak to the about it and their fee is 431 pounds ? Sorry I can't post the link yet. 

This is all new to me ! Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think you should register right away.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think you should register right away.


Don't push him dizz! it's taken him/her/heshe four years just to get this far!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow, that's quite a record


----------



## spawnyseany (Jan 25, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think you should register right away.


And how much should it cost to do that ?

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

To be honest I was pulling your leg (sorry) as I have no idea what you are talking about. Your post is very vague and I wasn't able to guess what kind of 'registration' you are talking about.

You mention a link to a expat tax website so I will assume you are an expat from the UK and this is for tax purposes? 

Please clarify what exactly are you after and people will be able to give you more advice.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I have no idea what he's on about either - never heard of it. When I left the UK I simply filled in a form that stated I was no longer resident in the UK and sent it off to N.I. - didn't pay anything.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I originally wanted to register myself as a Pug, but then I realised you can't fly on certain airlines if you are short nosed.
Seriously though, no location, no details, no clues and four years sitting as a lurker? I smell a rat


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

To answer the OP's question, I would be willing to register him as an expat of a discounted price of 6000AED.

He will be added to a live register that will be available through facebook. Anyone will be able to view the fact that he is an expat. The exhaustive list will contain a total of his name, others can be added upon request.

I look forward to your response.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

6,000Dhs to say oh he's an expat!!! Are you serious?

Plus why do people need to do this? Not necessary. Been an expat for over a decade - never done it, no need.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> 6,000Dhs to say oh he's an expat!!! Are you serious?
> 
> Plus why do people need to do this? Not necessary. Been an expat for over a decade - never done it, no need.


Let me clarify that for you...

To answer the OP's question, I would be willing to register him as an expat of a discounted price of 6000AED.

He will be added to a live register that will be available through facebook. Anyone will be able to view the fact that he is an expat. The exhaustive list will contain a total of his name, others can be added upon request.

I look forward to your response.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Let me clarify that for you...
> 
> To answer the OP's question, I would be willing to register him as an expat of a discounted price of 6000AED.
> 
> ...


Again - what now? Completely crazy.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Again - what now? Completely crazy.


Have you never registered Chocoholic? 
I would be willing to do it for you at a much discounted price...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Have you never registered Chocoholic?
> I would be willing to do it for you at a much discounted price...


hahaha - yes - for FREE when I left!!!!


----------



## spawnyseany (Jan 25, 2009)

I have been told I need to register before the 4th of apri,to do with the tax year however I wasnt aware of this being an issue as I will no longer be employed or living in the uk anway.

I have been instructed by the department in my new work to do this via the company above(expat tax . co .uk) . Pay them 500 pounds then move out to dubai and pay him the same every year,

Of the research I have done I wasnt aware of this procedure before I am asking as I may have missed this and its a completely normal thing to do?!

Thanks


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I would be very wary of this. UK expats are expected to pay into the UK tax system after 4 years away. Although, I've never heard of anyone who has done so.

If you sign up to this service, it sounds like you will be stung into some sort of payment.

Like I said, most UK expats don't send any tax home, so this sounds like a money making racket.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

6000 AED sounds like a bargain. Sign me up. In fact, put me down twice as seems like such an awesome bargain 

To OP - Being realistic, do you not have any british coworkers you can just ask about this suggestion by your company and if they did it and obviously, why?


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

spawnyseany said:


> I have been told I need to register before the 4th of apri,to do with the tax year however I wasnt aware of this being an issue as I will no longer be employed or living in the uk anway.
> 
> I have been instructed by the department in my new work to do this via the company above(expat tax . co .uk) . Pay them 500 pounds then move out to dubai and pay him the same every year,
> 
> ...


Do you have a Visa to work here?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Never EVER heard of people being asked to pay tax after so many years. In fact after 5 years of being an expat you CAN'T!!! You can make voluntary contributions if you so wish, but certainly are not forced to do so.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

I think the OP goes under one of the following categories:

Troll
Scammer
Scammed


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

NjxNA said:


> I think the OP goes under one of the following categories:
> 
> Troll
> Scammer
> Scammed


Ya think?


----------

